# Verti-Vise 5" Vertical Machine Vise - $400 (los altos, CA)



## MrWhoopee

Verti-Vise 5" Vertical Machine Vise - tools - by owner - sale
					

Very nice vintage Verti-Vise vertical machine vise. Clean and works fine - 5" jaw width and 4-1/2"...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




Appears to be missing the set of part support blocks.


----------



## Aukai

I can afford it, but do I need it? That is the question.....


----------



## MrWhoopee

Hell, I went to the trouble of building one. They are very useful for squaring and things like drilling & tapping and milling slots in the end of a part. I usually leave mine on one end of the table with the horizontal vise at the other. Suggest using the missing blocks as negotiating leverage.


----------



## Aukai

I'm trying to look up what those blocks are/look like..


----------



## pontiac428

What happens if I take a regular drill press vise (or mill vise, or toolmaker's vise) and lay it down on the surface grinder for a few passes?  Would the resulting tool be as good?  What if I ground a Palmgren, could I sell it for $400?


----------



## Aukai

Still needs a lock down surface, unless I'm missing something. I also already have an 8" vert/hor rotary table that would take one of my 4 vises, like this NOS Polish one


----------



## MrWhoopee

Aukai said:


> I'm trying to look up what those blocks are/look like..


They are 1 in. square in lengths from about 1 in. up to the capacity of the vise with two dowels in each end. The dowels engage in holes in the vise jaws so the block acts as a stock support. I've forgotten the length increment, but there would have been about 6 of them.


----------



## Aukai

Thank you I did see some of those online.


----------



## markba633csi

That looks like a fun project- I think I'll build one too

On a side note- I can really smell the smoke here from the fires. Yikes. Again.
I knew we were in for it with all the lightning the other nite


----------



## higgite

Aukai said:


> I can afford it, but do I need it? That is the question.....


Mike, if you can afford it, you need it. It's science.

Tom


----------



## Aukai

No, I'm gonna pass, and wait for deals to come up with the saved money


----------



## matthewsx

markba633csi said:


> That looks like a fun project- I think I'll build one too
> 
> On a side note- I can really smell the smoke here from the fires. Yikes. Again.
> I knew we were in for it with all the lightning the other nite



Ash all over my house here in Santa Cruz today.

John


----------



## Janderso

matthewsx said:


> Ash all over my house here in Santa Cruz today.


Driving to work this morning the air was smokey with a dull orange on the horizon.
California is on fire as usual.


----------



## matthewsx

Janderso said:


> Driving to work this morning the air was smokey with a dull orange on the horizon.
> California is on fire as usual.


Well, we knew it was coming.

Some know better than most unfortunately....

I experienced one of those "derecho" storms (like they just had in the Midwest) in Northern Michigan a few years back. It took out thousands of trees in our town and did a ton of damage right before our annual Harbor Festival. That was scary, I opened all the doors and windows, and took the family down into the basement since I didn't know what was happening.

Angry planet.


John


----------



## MrWhoopee

Smell smoke here too. It always puts us on edge.


----------



## C-Bag

I knew I didn’t want to spend more on a vise than what I paid for my mill and I also knew I didn’t need a rotating base. I also wanted to have the flexibility to hold something vertical so I bought the 4” version of this style of CNC/tool makers vise. I have used it several times on its side and it works perfect. YMMV.

gallery





we’ve got red sky and smoke in the air. Guess they had a couple of fires just north of us in Cayucus. Both out thankfully. C’mon sea breeze......


----------

